# What do I feed them?



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a 200 gallon pond with 4 Bluegill and 2 Goldfish. I have had the goldfish for a while and have been feeding them regular goldfish food. I recently acquired the Bluegill and have been feeding them bread and they love it and so do the goldfish. I dont want to keep them on the same diet , so i was wondering what other food is good.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are serious about keeping them healthy and for the long term, Id start looking at a bag of commercial fish food, they are high in proteins and will keep them all healthy, just have to figure out how big the fish' mouth is and get the appropriate sized pellets for them, I feed my fish in my pond and have several goldies who routinely come and hammer the pellets with all the catfish and gills and perch. 

What size are the gills and goldies?? we could help you figure out which brand/size pellets to obtain, Most feed mills have or can get the Purina brand which makes 7-8 different sizes and protiens ratio's

I personally use Purina Game Fish Chow as it has 3 different size pellets to accomodate everyone in my pond, the minnows and shiners hit the small er pellets while the gills hit the medium and large ones while the cats slurp up the bigger ones and generally do a good cleanup of anything ot he surface, I believe the PGFC has 32% protein and is like 24$ for a 50 lb bag. the higher the protein content, the higher the cost, generally. 
Just make sure to not overfeed in a small tank as the filters will get clogged and the water will get a funk to it. Id suggest a bullhead or two for bottom cleanup.

How about a picture of the setup?? A lot of folks have "bait tanks" simmilar to what you have and would like to see it in action. 

Salmonid


----------



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

the two goldfish are both fantails under 5 inches
the biggest bluegill is 7 inches
2 are 5 inches
1 is 4 inches
I will see if i can get a picture


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The problem with pond feed is that is will cloud the water much more than aquarium feed. It seems that a aquarium diet for oscars would probably be a good bluegill feed for such a setup.


----------

